# Spice up the Bedroom.



## ken_24 (Dec 13, 2017)

What do you do or have done to_ spice _up the bedroom?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I throw some cinnamon or nutmeg on some of the surfaces of the bedroom.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Personal said:


> I throw some cinnamon or nutmeg on some of the surfaces of the bedroom.


Beware of chili flakes


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Hot sauce is interesting.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

If one is really bold they will splash some Old Spice all around the bedroom.


----------



## Randy2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Funny responses, but I'll assume Ken was genuinely asking, so I'll try to actually answer. 
Change whatever you have been doing in the bedroom. 
Lights on-off-colored-flashing (my wife likes a few Christmas lights along the headboard this time of year, and frankly, our bodies look better in dim colored light.
Music on-off, different styles.
Clothes, costumes on-off
When NOT in the bedroom (like at breakfast) ask her what she might like to try differently.
As many a marriage counselor has suggested, foreplay starts immediately after the last orgasm.
And there's more rooms in a house than just the bedroom...


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

MrsHolland said:


> Beware of chili flakes


I always knew that when a lady had chili pepper flakes on her bed stand, she was out of my league.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

MrsHolland said:


> Beware of chili flakes


What about Red Hot Chili Peppers? Cause they might tell her to "Suck my Kiss".


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

Randy2 said:


> Lights on-off-colored-flashing (my wife likes a few Christmas lights along the headboard this time of year, and frankly, our bodies look better in dim colored light


OMG thats so funny.. I immediately ran to the garage and took out some Christmas lights and decorated our headboard... I cant wait for tonight.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Hand Cuffs, coconut oil, spatula, saran wrap.................I wish.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Mirrors


----------



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

Plan what you want to do ahead of time. Make sure this is not a duplicate plan of the last 3-4 times. Change the scene, for play, positions, sensations in the room. Let her know what you want to do with little hints thought the day or just show her in the moment. Basically lead the sex 100% of the time and communicate openly. I can think of a million other things, but this one has really helped me a lot in this department. This is assuming you have a willing participant who is attracted to you in the first place. If non of this helps try Ms. Dash, great on salad, cant hurt.... 

Do you ever pound the hell out of her like she is a *****? If not do that right away, close to the best time of the month, with total disregard for everything else. She how she responds to that. 

Are you saying "I would really love it if you would make time tonight to do x, y and z" or "later on tonight I am going to do x y and z to you, wear that sexy hot pink thing you know I love and meet me in the bedroom after your shower" 

See how one is confident and one is asking for crumbs? The crumbs is going to bore the **** out of her eventually. The assertive confident actions will turn her on.


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Randy2 said:


> Funny responses, but I'll assume Ken was genuinely asking, so I'll try to actually answer.
> Change whatever you have been doing in the bedroom.
> Lights on-off-colored-flashing (my wife likes a few Christmas lights along the headboard this time of year, and frankly, our bodies look better in dim colored light.
> Music on-off, different styles.
> ...


This sounds like a great idea. But if you end up hiring a mall Santa Claus to lay in bed with you, you've probably gone too far with the Christmas spirit.


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

482 has the right idea. Lead her into it, it’s on you to spice it up. I don’t get why guys get shy with their own wife. I will add, that some women like new experiences. Go to new places together, be fun and make life exciting outside of the home. If you’re having fun together and making new memories with new experiences it is a lot easier to bring that attitude into the bedroom. 
Also, it sounds weird to say this, treat your wife like your lover. Say and do things outside of the bedroom to her that remind her that she is your lover. 
Some great experiences we have had are started early in the morning when I grab her and tell her “think of something sexy we can do tonight...” then in the daytime I text her “thinking about you, looking forward to tonight...” works at home but works better on vacation.I have told her when we check in the hotel or even on the plane “think of a place we can have sex outside of the room...” and by her suggestions we have done some really wild things. 
Take charge in bed and she will likely assume a submissive position and be willing and free to have new experiences. Good luck.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Good luck !

If your with somone who isn't sexual then its an up hill battle.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

MrsHolland said:


> Beware of chili flakes


So we were driving down from the valley once, Silicon Valley where I made my fortune, towards my home town and we stopped for some fast food Mexican style. I had some tortilla chips, dip, with extra jalapeño pepper slices. I like jalapeños. 

After eating, I took the opportunity to get frisky with my wife while I was driving down 101. It had not occurred to me that there would be jalapeño pepper juices still on my fingers, and/or that would be an issue. Mary screamed, and we had to make a quick stop for her to rush to a restroom to wash up.

I suppose that was spicing up the freeway, and not the bedroom.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

WilliamM said:


> So we were driving down from the valley once, Silicon Valley where I made my fortune, towards my home town and we stopped for some fast food Mexican style. I had some tortilla chips, dip, with extra jalapeño pepper slices. I like jalapeños.
> 
> After eating, I took the opportunity to get frisky with my wife while I was driving down 101. It had not occurred to me that there would be jalapeño pepper juices still on my fingers, and/or that would be an issue. Mary screamed, and we had to make a quick stop for her to rush to a restroom to wash up.
> 
> I suppose that was spicing up the freeway, and not the bedroom.


:lol:


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

As for the question.

Mary likes to be restrained. I have cuffs for her. Very nice padded leather cuffs. Nice cotton rope to tie the cuffs to wherever I want them.

I have decided over the years the restraint allows her something for her muscles to strain hard against while she orgasms. She has outstanding orgasms while restrained, and struggles hard against the restraints. 

I suppose some women find that muscle strain in grasping their partner, but Mary has always put her hands up over her head whenever we make out. I quickly learned the best thing to do is hold her by the wrists. I would pin her against a wall and hold her wrists over her head, and it really turned her on. 

But then backing girls into walls while kissing them is something I have done since my early teen years. They all seemed to enjoy it. Mary was the first one I knew who put her hands up over her head, though, rather than around me.

Still, restraints on your woman can be fun. I suppose in the name of fairness I suggest she use them on you, also, but personally I would never allow them to be put on me.

Mary also likes a little bit of pain. So we have played with spanking, candles, occasional pinches and nips.

These are all things I really did not realize until after I should have. But we did finally get it together.


----------



## Chestnut15 (Jan 2, 2018)

Go straight in for giving her oral...... no questions asked.
Take your time. Then simply give her a good one. Insist she swallows every drop before you cum. Then do the deed. Tell her she is now owned.



Try it.>


----------



## Saibasu (Nov 3, 2016)

Hope you don't mind some advice from a woman  Here are a few ideas I loved!
- get a sex swing! Soooooooo much fun
- buy some nice padded cuffs, rope, restraints (there are some very good online store you can order from if your shy!), collars can be fun too! And gags!
- make a full DAY of it edging each other for HOURS (you'll be sweating bullets by the time you O)
- make a porno! And watch it later !
- If your submissive BE DOMINANT, or if your dominant BE SUBMISSIVE. ( I'm aggressive by nature, so submitting to ONLY my husband in bed is a MAJOR turn on for us both
- play "fantasy week" new crazy fantasy every night for a week straight (costumes can be really fun if your open to it)

Good luck!


----------

